
Implementing Simple Game Mechanics to Reward Your Users - illdave
http://seogadget.co.uk/implementing-simple-game-mechanics-to-reward-your-users/
======
oliseo
been looking into gamification a lot lately. A really interesting way of
gaining long term traffic, lower bounce rates and user-generated content on
your site.

From a generalized perspective, it's just so damn fun too.

